# Copper, all dressed up



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

and no where to go!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

How long did you have to remove the tie before Cooper attempted to shred it ? I thought based on the previous "hunting" pics I saw that Cooper & Pumpkin had a similar build, but I think P is taller; however, she is taller than many at 23" : Cute pic!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That's an old pic. He is about 7 months in that one. He would walk around with that on his neck for a while. Copper has a leash or check cord on him regularly and during his puppy days he would drag the leash for hours.  So, no problem wearing a tie.


----------

